# Lee's 12 week UKBFF 2014 prep



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

I entered my first physique show last year in the UKBFF Wales but only managed a 3 week prep due to last minute decision to enter.



My plan is to enter the same show again this year only with better preparation by having a 12 week dieting plan which I started last week.

These are current photos:



Diet:

At the moment not too strict on calories but they are roughly between 2-2500 cals. My main rule is no carbs & no shakes, if i feel hungry i am allowing myself to eat as much solid protein as i like. My fat intake is quite high also, im using coconut oil or EVO with every meal.

Supplements:

Grenade Pre-Workout with extra 20mg Creatine.

Peps:

Ordered GHRP 2 & CJC 1295 WO DAC from PeptidesUK last night, so will be running that 2x per day, every day at 100mcg of CJC 1295 and 400mcg GHRP 2.

AAS:

Ordered some Guerilla TTME450 (Test E 150mg, Tren E 150mg, Mast E 150mg) Ive never used this lab before so will try and make a quick assessment to verify how potent it is, so long as everything is ok ill use it for the 12 weeks at 4ml per week. If im not happy ive got some Orbis Test and Tri Tren i can use instead which i rate. Maybe will add in some orals the last 4 weeks.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Good news, Guerilla products were delivered today along with T3.



Going to run T3 for 12 weeks also 2 days on / 2 days off at 100mcg per day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

humanchemistry said:


> Good news, Guerilla products were delivered today along with T3.
> 
> View attachment 152813
> View attachment 152814


I've got some of the tren ace, seems good to me


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> I've got some of the tren ace, seems good to me


Im looking forward to using it, im liking the colour! Dark Gold!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

So, zero carb and 100mcg T3 from 12 weeks out?

What are you going to do if you plateau?


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

ah24 said:


> So, zero carb and 100mcg T3 from 12 weeks out?
> 
> What are you going to do if you plateau?


Find a solution if i encounter the problem, why do you think i will plateu? Although im carbless my calories are variable and are currently not that low. Just shifting primary energy source to fat.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

zero carbs 12 weeks out is extreme considering you arent fat! good luck regardless...id give it till week 4 doing that and youl feel flat as a pancake and probably unwell


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> zero carbs 12 weeks out is extreme considering you arent fat! good luck regardless...id give it till week 4 doing that and youl feel flat as a pancake and probably unwell


From experience of using keto before your definitely right that i will feel flat (already do!). While being depleted and having my fat intake as a primary source of energy, my body should adapt to being in a state of ketosis and eventually my energy levels should remain stable (already started to) whilst remaining in an accelerated fat burning environment.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

humanchemistry said:


> From experience of using keto before your definitely right that i will feel flat (already do!). While being depleted and having my fat intake as a primary source of energy, my body should adapt to being in a state of ketosis and eventually my energy levels should remain stable (already started to) whilst remaining in an accelerated fat burning environment.


fair play mate you clearly know what works for yourself but i couldnt stick it for 12 weeks! i upped fats and dropped carbs to below 80g from 4 weeks out and thought i was going to die lol


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> fair play mate you clearly know what works for yourself but i couldnt stick it for 12 weeks! i upped fats and dropped carbs to below 80g from 4 weeks out and thought i was going to die lol


Im quite fortunate that im not a big eater so reducing food comes quite easily when dieting, by changing to no carbs my meal choices become much more beneficial to me.

By not having carbs with meals im finding myself responding by increasing meat portions to satisfy myself which is ideal considering the use of T3. My macro breakdown is roughly 45f/50p/5c.

Actually considering maintaining this diet style when im going to try and grow again after the show, but adding in a very high carb shake & meal PWO (carb backloading). The rest of my food will be pretty much as it is now.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Peptides delivered today, Im all set and ready to go!



Legs are in pieces today, decided to mountain bike to gym as a bit of cardio and then trained legs. Calf raises to failure on the leg press just before leaving the gym probably wasn't the best idea. Riding home was a struggle, even the downhills felt tough.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Shot 2 ml in each quad last night with no problems other than it was thick to push in (could be worth heating slightly next time)

Woke up this morning and both quads are aching from training but the injection points are fine, no pip, lumps, bruising or redness. So looking good so far!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck mate


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

12 weeks from today, morning weight today was 175lbs,

Starting weight 2 weeks ago was about 188-190lbs.

Weight drop seems dramatic but alot of the weight loss is down to depletion


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## aspiringpinner (Apr 13, 2014)

have you done peps before mate? have you noticed a lot of benefit to dropping fat on them?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Best of luck mate!

You gonna do weekly pics etc?

Give us a breakdown of each meal your having?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

without sounding like a pr1ck, are all those peptides ect nessasary for someone of your size? I was under the impression that you didnt have to get stupidloy lean to do well at a physique show. I would have thought that with a good diet and 12 week plan you could drop sufficient fat and hold on to muscle. of course theres nothing wrong with using, as its a level playing field for all. Just curious. looking good anyway and the best of luck


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 17, 2014)

Best of luck and il be following your progress!


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck!

Ive been doing keto for about 12 weeks now my self, so I think you will be ok doing it for that period of time... I am only doing it for another 2 weeks tops then im maintaining.

I'm quite lucky too though as I don't think I am a big eater, I have the odd craving but thats it, my energy levels generally are fine due to the high fat, I do feel 'flat' a lot though, and strength has decreased in the gym as also in a calorie deficit. But yeah overall I am never really hungry, food wise it can get a bit boring but yeah sure you'll be fine!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

good luck pal .... 12 weeks no carbs would be a absolute struggle for me


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

aspiringpinner said:


> have you done peps before mate? have you noticed a lot of benefit to dropping fat on them?


I used peps a few years ago but only used them for 4 weeks so never really gave them chance to notice anything, hopefully this time i can give a better analysis of them


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

ohh_danielson said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Ive been doing keto for about 12 weeks now my self, so I think you will be ok doing it for that period of time... I am only doing it for another 2 weeks tops then im maintaining.
> 
> I'm quite lucky too though as I don't think I am a big eater, I have the odd craving but thats it, my energy levels generally are fine due to the high fat, I do feel 'flat' a lot though, and strength has decreased in the gym as also in a calorie deficit. But yeah overall I am never really hungry, food wise it can get a bit boring but yeah sure you'll be fine!


I completely agree with you, appetite seems sufficed although the meals can get boring. My energy levels are definitely balancing out. In fact id even say i prefer how i feel right now without carbs in my diet compared with when they are included, no bloat, no tired spells, stable mood.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

humanchemistry said:


> I completely agree with you, appetite seems sufficed although the meals can get boring. My energy levels are definitely balancing out. In fact id even say i prefer how i feel right now without carbs in my diet compared with when they are included, no bloat, no tired spells, stable mood.


A lot of people get confused when it comes to high fat diets although I don't agree with them in all aspects,

Energy levels can be fine as mct fat are a very good source of energy and you can infact find your energy levels more stable on a high fat pro diet


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

bail said:


> A lot of people get confused when it comes to high fat diets although I don't agree with them in all aspects,
> 
> Energy levels can be fine as mct fat are a very good source of energy and you can infact find your energy levels more stable on a high fat pro diet


This is true for me so far! obviously when calories are lowered things may change


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

What did u do for a 3 week prep last time?


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> What did u do for a 3 week prep last time?


keto diet on 1200 cals each day, felt awful the entire time. it was a last minute decision and a rushed attempt


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool. Progress was decent tho if that's the difference between pic 1 and 2.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Cool. Progress was decent tho if that's the difference between pic 1 and 2.


Yeah theres 22 days between the 2 pics, not bad results in the space of time but was also a real struggle! dropped from 188lbs to 160lbs on stage.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeh I can imagine it wasn't fun!

What did u eat for 1200kcal?

Did strength and gym performance take a massive hit?

Good luck with this one mate, sure you'd be peeled.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Yeh I can imagine it wasn't fun!
> 
> What did u eat for 1200kcal?
> 
> ...


5 meals a day, each meal 200g chicken cooked using evo oil and lettuce. That was it. Energy was ridiculously low and so was my mood, couldn't be ****d doing anything including talking lol I tried to maintain the same training technique although towards the end I did notice a bit of strength going, not a great deal though which surprised me


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Brutal mate lol Jesus couldn't be ****d to talk, don't blame you I feel like that on tren whatever I'm eating,

Psmf diet then basically.

Good to know if you got a very specific event close by tho


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Brutal mate lol Jesus couldn't be ****d to talk, don't blame you I feel like that on tren whatever I'm eating,
> 
> Psmf diet then basically.
> 
> Good to know if you got a very specific event close by tho


Yeah for a crash course diet for a wedding or something similar it would definitely do the trick! Just carb up on the day to make you feel happy about yourself


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Make sure your meals are balanced but you don't need to worry so much about timings


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Look good mate, not much to lose really.

Look a bit flat from lack of carbs but your pretty tight already


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> Make sure your meals are balanced but you don't need to worry so much about timings


Timings are just a rough guide for me to stick to, mainly just making sure i split my meals up adequately. I unintentionally tend to leave eating till later in the day and then have to cram it all in, hopefully having guidelines will help me follow a structure.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Look good mate, not much to lose really.
> 
> Look a bit flat from lack of carbs but your pretty tight already


Cheers! Im feeling flat but energy seems good, i think ive got another 14-20lbs to lose so roughly 1.5lbs per week. This weekend im going to have a carb refeed, hopefully with full muscles i should get a better representation of how im looking.

My mid section is my weakest point, thats why i focus on it in pictures, the boys on stage seem to have 3D abs whereas mine are flat like a washing board with minimal depth. (Probably need more development)


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

2nd jabs of guerrilla ttme today, tickling feeling at the back of my throat again. Still to early to judge the compound yet


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html this was an interesting read on contest diets


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

humanchemistry said:


> http://www.simplyshredded.com/layne-norton-the-most-effective-cutting-diet.html this was an interesting read on contest diets


It is a good read but remember..

Disclaimer: Please note that this article is an archived article from Dr. Norton and may no longer reflect all his views on the subject. Please see his website www.biolayne.com and his column in Muscular Development magazine to keep up with his current views."


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> It is a good read but remember..
> 
> Disclaimer: Please note that this article is an archived article from Dr. Norton and may no longer reflect all his views on the subject. Please see his website www.biolayne.com and his column in Muscular Development magazine to keep up with his current views."


Thanks for the new link!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

yeah that post is over 2 years old i think read it ages ago


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

Big ape said:


> yeah that post is over 2 years old i think read it ages ago


Still an informative article regardless of age


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

My online source has increased the prices for Guerilla Labs products. No longer worthwhile trying them, going back to original supplier and using Orbis Progain instead of Guerilla TTME450. Used Orbis before and have always been happy with their products.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Yeah to a degree.... a lot of new studies have been done since then , look on hes Youtube channel - Biolayne


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

humanchemistry said:


> Just gained access to an awsum book *CBL 1.0 Carb Back-Loading by John Kiefer*
> 
> Going to read through it over the next few days and form the next stage of my diet plan. Incorporating carbs back into my diet but at the right times aswel as tidying up my other meal timings and balances.
> 
> View attachment 153375


Cbl is pretty much how I diet.

Pro fat till pw then carbs for 3 meals then back to pro fats.

The deeper i get into prep the more I'll focus carbs around the workout.

I dnt like carbs pre or intra workout when dieting so will be pw ppw then just pw.

Very effective way of dieting imo.

Will maybe go keto style at some point.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Quite enjoyed the 10 day challenge of ultra low carb to go keto. dropped a lot of weight but mainly water I would presume


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

humanchemistry said:


> Sunday Morning Research, optimizing on available quiet time! Mrs and daughter still asleep  327 pages to go!
> 
> View attachment 153446


By far one of the most informative books ive read yet with regards to nutrition, working my way through it and taking notes to help evaluate and put into good use the information.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Carb backloading is the future! Hahaha I used that method for my whole prep! 75% of daily carbs backloaded after workout 50% being immediately post workout soon as I put down the last weight! Worked wonders pal!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

humanchemistry said:


> New carb backloading diet plan ready to put into action!
> 
> View attachment 153469


You should put that on your kitchen cupboard..


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> You should put that on your kitchen cupboard..


See picture in post 61, it's already there


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

humanchemistry said:


> See picture in post 61, it's already there


Observant arnt eye.. :turned:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just read through it all. Good luck mate!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

humanchemistry said:


> My fridge has become very simplistic!
> 
> View attachment 153658


Looking at that,you would make someone a lovely wife.


----------



## humanchemistry (Jan 16, 2013)

OK, this thread is going to be cut short. Just booked a holiday which overlaps with the show date  so will not be competing in Sept. My post show plan was to put on some mass and upgrade to classics next year, since im not competing i may aswel optimize on the new available time and start my mass gaining early. Sorry everyone! New thread will be started relating to my new plan.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Just think of the solid gains you'll have at your next show, not to mention getting away!

Every cloud they say


----------

